# When sex isn't enough?



## lovenewb (Jul 6, 2011)

Is it wierd that I can have sex, stay hard, then go and masterbate and release several more times (by several I mean 3 or 4 more times)?

Happens when I'm really horny and want more sessions but don't get them.


----------



## lovenewb (Jul 6, 2011)

Sometimes even after "cumming" I stay hard, and it doesn't go away immediately.


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

I'd like that in a man.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

My H could do this - more so when we were younger than now. Some men maybe just don't have as long of a refractory (recovery) period as others.

Orgasm - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

lovenewb said:


> Is it wierd that I can have sex, stay hard, then go and masterbate and release several more times (by several I mean 3 or 4 more times)?
> 
> Happens when I'm really horny and want more sessions but don't get them.


Depends how old you are. When I was 18 I was like you and could also hit the ceiling from a prone position on the floor. If you're my age, then yeah, it's weird...so what's your secret??? You've got lots of us old-timers attention now.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

BigToe said:


> ...When I was 18 I was like you and could also hit the ceiling from a prone position on the floor.


:lol: I remember those days, HJ's (regardless of whom inflicts them) were pretty fun back then, see what kind of distance you could get.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Happens to me every now and then.


----------



## Closer (Jul 15, 2011)

BigToe said:


> Depends how old you are. When I was 18 I was like you and could also hit the ceiling from a prone position on the floor. If you're my age, then yeah, it's weird...so what's your secret??? You've got lots of us old-timers attention now.


Yeah, man. How do you stay hard even after cumming that much? Do you take in something or do a special regimen? Is just because of your sex drive? :smthumbup:


----------



## LuckyGuy (Nov 27, 2012)

Testosterone injections do wonders for sex drive.


----------

